# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Oct 16, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

October 16, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Repeat customers on Friday on a corporate fishing trip and we rounded them up just fine. October has always been my favorite month to fish and this is why, aside from pleasant weather scores of fish ate all our 4 quarts of medium to small shrimp and by the time it was over we boxed 10 trout, 6 redfish and 3 sheepies and almost every cast was met with some hungry fish over shell reefs. Variety is the spice of life for sure and thatâ€™s true on the saltwater, too. If you want to feel the pull of some good fish now is your time to try it.

Happy customers fishing the saltwater Saturday found satisfaction in tremendously fine weather before, during, and after this morningâ€™s beautiful sunrise. Heavenly scenes on Saturday over a moonset likened to the big screen more than a wind-kissed bay. Today was the kind of day that family gathered outdoors for nature, camaraderie and fun. Good to be living the dream down here on the mid coast of Texas.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly clear. Lows overnight in the mid 70s.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear. Low near 75F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low near 75F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 74F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow will persist tonight through Monday. A generally moderate to at times strong southeast flow is then expected around mid-week as an autumn weather system moves through the Great Plains. This will push a cold front south across the region late in the week, bringing strong north flow and rough bays and seas in its wake. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Hunting Success & FlatsCat Boat Video - Busy Weekend Fun*






Video and boat shots credit by Chris Martin

Photo of deer credit by David Frisbie.


----------

